# BassBoatSeats.com New seats installed



## dhoganjr (Jun 2, 2014)

Wanted to give a shout out for one of our board sponsors. BassBoatSeats.com Ordered the 58" Fold Down Bench Seats. Ordered them on Tuesday and they arrived Thursday. Excellent quality and sturdy. Will be ordering more from them soon. Here they are:


----------



## SPACECOWBOY (Jun 3, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## loosecaboose (Jun 3, 2014)

Very nice looking seats. Thanks for the report out.


----------

